# Who will be attending USACi Finals in Tulsa?



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

I know there are a couple of threads about this here, but I fgured Id do a roll call.

Im interested to know who will be there, and who will be competing. Im going through a long and drawn out install right now, and need some inspiration. Im wondering of the people who will be there, who is willing to audition their vehicle for the newbs (such as myself) and veterans. Im having fun using my new processor, and would love to see how others have their systems setup in person, but dont want to be asking everyone to let me audition if they arent willing to.

Ill be there Sunday, probably most of the day, but wont be in on Saturday due to work.

So, ROLL CALL!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Come see me. 8675309 = Abram = White Maxima

I will be glad to let you listen after judging. 

Hope to see you their.

Oh yeah I dont remember names well so just say you are a diyma guy and I will know.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll be there Sat and Sun & will be competing. Newbie to the competition scene, so I would like to get input on tweaking from the veterans...before judging, after judging, whenever. I just changed from passive up front to 3-way active and have been busting my butt to get it to sound to my liking.

Jason - Silver Acura TSX
Stop by and say hi. Savagebee, I'd like to check out your system and offer any feedback I can.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

Ill be looking for you guys when Im there. 

Jsun, My stereo is in shambles, I just managed to get my two way/conventional drivers sounding decent today on my lunch break with my new deck, and am working on some large format midbass in the floor and my horns, so my install isnt worth listening to at the moment. Hopefully Ill have it decent by next year, or if theres another Tulsa area 
G2G soon.

But I could use some advice on angles/mounting/location of my 10" (or 8", havent bought them yet) midbass


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

so is Anyone updating from the event?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

The event has been great so far. Got to meet doitor and fooseman; super nice guys. I have enjoyed the show but I have really enjoyed talking to folks as they go past.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

you mofos need to post pictures!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> you mofos need to post pictures!


 I took a bunch, but internet is really slow at the hotel so I'll pist them up when I get back home.
Hey savagebee, come say hi and bring some cd's to audition my car for as long as you want.
White Mazda CX-7 with Mexico license plates.

J.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

I qualified and planned on going, but ripped everything out and couldnt get the new gear ready in time. +1 on the pics please.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

First bunch of pics here:

Buwalda Hybrids International Bulletin Board • View topic - USACi 2009 World Finals Pics (Tulsa, Ok)

J.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

So I missed it. I was installing my new RCAs and speaker cables today, and dropped my drivers side seat.

turns out I broke the damn mounting bracket, and was not wanting to drive an hour like that.

This sucks, but at least I got my new stuff installed.

Thanks for the pics

Im really hoping it will be in my area agin next year so I have a chance to attend


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

It was great meeting Abram and others, though I didn't know who you were since I forgot to print out this thread  I was stuck in the SPL arena for most of the event since the SQ hall was full.
Abram, nice install man! How did you do in competition?
The judges were pretty stingy with most everyone it seems.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

The Maxima was able to pull off the win in consumer Intermediate. Our team also pulled a second and 2 more first. Crazy thing was; I was just as excited getting to show the car as I was winning! I would like to congratulate TEAM TCA also!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

DUP POST


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Yup...the Team rocked it...3 more Championships and one runner up. I'll take my runnerup to Alex Mendoza though...his car is awesome...I got him on sound...he just got some cool new creative things for this show. Plenty of time to adapt, upgrade, and move on.
Team Hybrids did really well also...2 more titles, couple of seconds, few other placings. Press release soon to come out.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Doitor, more pics??


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

More Photos but they have some SPL and chick pics in them


""Not my photo's""

http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=437175



BigRed said:


> Doitor, more pics??


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for my pics of my car jorge











juan maldonado
mustang gt red colorado
team marrufo and audio fx
world final usaci 07,08,y 09
claron-focal-dls-image dynamics
...............................................


----------

